# Feed for year and a half old goats



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

HI,
I just picked up three 1.5 year old wethers from Wyoming. Currently I have been reading as much as I can about the feed they need, but still need some clarification. Currently, they reside in a 5 acre pasture that consists of 85% smooth brome, 10% alfalfa (dried up now) and 5% weeds/cheat grass. The pasture has not been grazed in about 3 years. 

Even with the above abundance of grass/pasture, I believe that I still should feed them. From what I understand, they should be fed a mix of alfalfa and COB. How much alfalfa and COB each day? Is there anything else that they should be fed?
Any help or information is appreciated.
I have attached a new picture of my daughter and her new friend.
Thanks


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Hopefully, somebody who really knows their stuff (like Carolyn Eddy, AKA sweetgoatmamma) will respond to your post. At this age, they probably do need some COB. And during the winter, when your pasture isn't growing, they will need hay. I feed mine hay that is part grass and part alfalfa. But even in the winter they love to eat juniper trees, oak brush, dried up weeds, and mistletoe. I think wild browse is a very valuable feed for goats. They get all kinds of vitamins, minerals, and other goodies from it. The way I can tell when they are eating enough is that their bellies pooch out after being fed, and they aren't complaining. My goats are very quiet unless they are hungry or there is something going on that needs my attention.

One thing I will caution you about is making sure your goats are protected from dogs, coyotes, and other predators. Letting them free range in a 5 acre pasture is wonderful until the neighbor's dogs get in. Or until they start getting out and eating up the neighbor's fruit trees.

By the way, those are beautiful Oberhaslis you have there. Good luck with them!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Personally with your goats on 5 acres of land that has not been grazed. I wouldn't worry about feeding them till the snow falls.
I would give them treats to get them to come to you but no more. once the snow falls then you add hay. when the temp becomes bitter then add some grain. remember you do not have dairy goats. most of what you reed is for a dairy herd.
don't kill your goats with kindness.


----------

